# colors of dusk



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nice , a graduated density filter would have worked well here. instead of having the ground as just a black smush it would have allowed you to bring up the detail in the ground so you can see detail in the ground level stuff. assuming that is what you wanted


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think a graduated density filter is available for my camera. canon sx200, basicly point & shoot
I had a mini tripod in the car, just didn't feel like setting it up at the time. i wish i had
my settings was on sunset & i just point & shoot

any suggestions for taking better pics is greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

im not familiar with your camera but what you want to do is end up not getting that black blob of land ... you can try various exposure compensation brightning the sky as much as you can in hopes of keeping detail in the ground. i had to pick up exposure by over 1-1/3 stops to get the land to appear with detail and so the boat wasnt a sillouette in this dawn shot.. heres a few others that were just black blobs until i greatly altered exposure when shooting the scene


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

nice shot, 
I gotta start playing with the manual controls more. thanks for the advice
I'll get it right one of these days... haha


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i added a few more that were black blobs in the first few shots i tried


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

Love the sunset
that last pic must have been a bich to get the foreground out of the shadows


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

very time consuming... tried many exposures and then manually bringing them up in processing afterwards


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

a few i shot today








da plane! da plane!

















trying out the overexposure settings








didn't like the way the sky came out in this one

:dunno:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

A graduated density filter would knock the sky down to match the ground so you can capture the full range. your trying to capture a scene that far and away exceeds the cameras sensor range.

you could also shoot 3 different exposures and merge them, that works well to without the hdr look.

these used a filter


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, what a difference a filter makes
i can see what your talking about
love those pics

i looked at the canon website & they don't make a filter for my camera
i'm gonna try merging diff exposure shots & see how that works


----------

